# First Over Night Trail Ride



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Is this going to be their first trail ride?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Nope, Nova's been on tons, and Rains been on quite a few this summer already, I'm just worried about all night with how bad the Skeeters have come out, mostly just Rain, Nova could be shot in the butt with an arrow and prolly just sit there...


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like they will be fine. If they normally stand steady and quiet during the day night shouldn't be that much of a difference, especially if they are with other horses. Just keep them sprayed with fly spray and tied safely.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, keep them sprayed with fly spray and tie safely and maybe check on them before you go to bed, and every 3-4 hours throughout the night. How are you going to tie them? To a tree or a string line? they should be fine!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Better learn how to high line. This allows a horse to move around a bit but can't get a hoof caught. Horses worry about predators and need to be able to move about.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

^ Agreed


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

They have high lines all over there


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

i would recommend tieing to that as well.


----------



## trailpaints (May 30, 2014)

I do many overnight/weekend camping trail rides and I use a portable electric coral with 1/2 tape and battery powered charger. works great. and they are free to walk around or lie down.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

They will figure out how to stand tied to the Highline pretty fast. Unless one gets loose and starts to wander off then the other will whinny to call her back.

Tie the up short enough that they can't get their leg over the lead rope. I tie them so they can barely stretch their nose to the ground to eat. I water them good before bedtime and again in the morning and keep the buckets away from them during the night.

They will be fine.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

They did excellent, couple little whinnies to the other horses but stood like champs!! We had so much fun going to post the pictures asap


----------



## MPaso (Jun 4, 2014)

Trail riding and camping is what we really enjoy!! you will have lots of fun!


----------

